# Puppy Prison ;)



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

That is beautiful, and you'd never know there are two friendly puppies in there!!!


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

Just wondering, is there enough air circulation in there for them?


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Cadency said:


> Just wondering, is there enough air circulation in there for them?


No I am going to let them suffocate.


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry, didn't mean to offend - I just didn't see any air holes in the picture. It was an honest question.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Cadency said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend - I just didn't see any air holes in the picture. It was an honest question.


I think the dark part on the doors are like a mesh screen if im not mistaken.. 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

That's so cool! How did you come up with the idea?
Is the divider between the two compartments like a wire screen so the see each other?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very smart.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NICE! Did you design it? Fitting those ugly crates into a room that is otherwise beautiful can sometimes be a problem and you definitely made it fit!!

DIY ideas for furniture style dog crates are on pinterest my favorite doubles as a kitchen island!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very elegant to build crates into such a nice piece of otherwise pretty and practical (entertainment component shelves) piece.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Cadency said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend - I just didn't see any air holes in the picture. It was an honest question.


You didn't I was being a wise guy! The back is slotted and the doors have screens in them


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Cadency said:


> Just wondering, is there enough air circulation in there for them?


Here it is with out he cage in it


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

mjpa said:


> That's so cool! How did you come up with the idea?
> Is the divider between the two compartments like a wire screen so the see each other?


No we decided that we would make it solid so there would be no shenanigans. that way they can settle and not disturb one another.

I saw the "custom crates" and thought how cool it would be if you didn't have to actually look at a dog crate or have it look LIKE a dog crate so I did some research and came up with this design.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> NICE! Did you design it? Fitting those ugly crates into a room that is otherwise beautiful can sometimes be a problem and you definitely made it fit!!
> 
> DIY ideas for furniture style dog crates are on pinterest my favorite doubles as a kitchen island!


I saw these as well and really liked the idea but didn't want to look at a crate. That is how I came up with this design.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I LOVE the unit. I foolishly thought the crate was going to be a temporary resident. I saw some small dog crates that doubled as end tables on frontgate.com Very creative solution to an eyesore of Spoo proportions


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautiful workmanship, but I can't imagine needing or makng two kennels such a permanent feature of my home. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol! Neither did I nearly three years later!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Beautiful workmanship, but I can't imagine needing or makng two kennels such a permanent feature of my home. Just my opinion.


My dogs will never be allowed loose in our home if we are not here to monitor them that is how we lost Silvie. So when we are not home the dogs are crated. From now until forever. If you lost a two year old dog you would be singing a different tune


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

While I don't crate our dogs when we aren't home I totally understand why many many people do.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's beautiful piece of furniture and I am not against crating a dog when home alone, but I wouldn't feel good about leaving a dog in it. It feels too enclosed for me.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's terrible aasteapots, I don't recall anything about that so maybe before my time here. It's hard enough to loose an old dog, couldn't imagine a two year old. DH keeps telling me "you can't keep thinking and worrying about the same thing happening again", he's right, but now the snow has melted THERES ROCKS EVERYWHERE! Your worry and concern is much worse of course, sometimes it's hard to get past things.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Brilliant idea. i don't crate Dixie either so perhaps you could tell us about Sylvie. You must have been devastated.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Silvie got a corn cob out of the trash and it got stuck we didn't know that is was a blockage it didn't show up on X-rays. Finally they did exploratory surgery and found the corn cob. She came through surgery fine and died a few hours later. They don't know why. It could have been a number of things but they thought it may have been sepsis, kidney failure or a blood clot. We didn't do a necropsy because the reason for her death wasn't important. I spent two years training her for service work with my boys she was my heart and I miss her every day.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I think it's beautiful piece of furniture and I am not against crating a dog when home alone, but I wouldn't feel good about leaving a dog in it. It feels too enclosed for me.


It is bigger and much more open than the Vari Kennel plastic dog crates that only have an opening on one end.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

aasteapots said:


> My dogs will never be allowed loose in our home if we are not here to monitor them that is how we lost Silvie. So when we are not home the dogs are crated. From now until forever. If you lost a two year old dog you would be singing a different tune


We have always crated our dogs when not at home too Will do so forever, as you do. I know not everyone does, and reasoning is different for everyone. But it's what we've always done.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

aasteapots said:


> Silvie got a corn cob out of the trash and it got stuck we didn't know that is was a blockage it didn't show up on X-rays. Finally they did exploratory surgery and found the corn cob. She came through surgery fine and died a few hours later. They don't know why. It could have been a number of things but they thought it may have been sepsis, kidney failure or a blood clot. We didn't do a necropsy because the reason for her death wasn't important. I spent two years training her for service work with my boys she was my heart and I miss her every day.


I'm so sorry, Amy :'( It's just heartbreaking. (((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I am sorry dear - don't think I knew that. You must have been totally devastated. Makes perfect sense that you are so cautious now.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

What a terrible thing to have happen, so sorry for your loss. My grandson left his plate unattended at the lake when Abbey was a puppy, and being the opportunist she is she ate some of his cob. Luckily we caught her in the act and got her to throw it up, I worried for days though that she threw it all up.


----------



## tbarr (Feb 26, 2017)

These crates are by far the most beautiful that I've seen! My husband and I looked online for plans to build wooden dog crates that look like cabinets and did the best we could, but we're just _not_ carpenters. Yours are gorgeous.


----------

